
Alexa, how many dogs come to work at Amazon Seattle? 7k - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-amazon-dogs-seattle-20190621-story.html
======
arathore
"First-time owners in their 20s or early 30s, accustomed to instant
gratification and one-day Prime delivery, often expect immediate cures for
animal ailments, she said." Unfair to call the concern about your pet's health
and wishing for their faster recovery akin to instant gratification from
online shopping IMO.

